# Cyclops Thor AC Charger



## gdean (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had a Cylops Thor 15 million CP for a while now. But I have managed to loose the the AC charger. I was wondering if anybody out there could tell me what the specs are off of theirs? I know the one it comes with is a 110v input and 12v out put but I don't know anything about the mA ratings.

I don't know much about power and electricity and I don't want to fry the battery.

Also I have lossed the manual and I don't remember if you are supposed to be able to charge it with the DC adapter it comes with or not.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 31, 2007)

I think those batteries get charged at 13.8v and something like 600mA to juice em up. This makes me :hairpull: since Im still waiting on my Thor to show up. Seems like 80% of net dealers with a reasonable price a sold out. :shakehead Dang it Cyclops Solutions, make mooooooore! Anyways, good luck with the charger.


----------



## gdean (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. I stopped by Radio Shack earlier and bought a 12V output charger and asked the guy what mA I should go with...he said 1800mA. I asked him if over doing it would damage the battery and he said no. That ticks me off. 

I have been reading about these floating chargers. Would that be a good idea to look into? I would probably have to splice the end of the charger cord with one that plugs in right, or pull out the battery and hook it up?

I actually bought the thing over a year ago. I think I got it from Shucks for something like $50 with a mail in rebate of some sort.


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 1, 2007)

It would be okay to use a common automotive battery float charger to charge the Thor's battery (it's a gel SLA battery). However the float charger will take a long time to do its job.

My Thor's charger is a 1500 mA wall wart, and the chargers probably vary from Thor to Thor depending on its date of manufacture.

IMHO you will be fine with the Rat Shack AC adapter... that's all the original charger is.

If you were looking to get a universal smart charger now's your chance, since the 12 VDC wall warts are not charging that SLA to full power.


----------



## gdean (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay I got a charger and matched the plug end to the DC charger. Is it just me or does the original AC charger have a slightly larger plug? If anybody can confirm this for me I will go and exchange it.

I plugged it in over night and this morning there was no juice. If I plug the car charger into the DC power plug instead of the charging plug it works. I just doesn't seem to be charging. Did I read one of the previous posts correctly, will the battery basicaly go bad if it sits too long with no charge? If so I probaby need a new battery. I think it sat for about a year... 

About how much do the replacement batteries run? Would Radio Shack be a good place to get one or are they over priced for that sort of thing. Would an automotive store possibly carry them for a little less?


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 4, 2015)

Here I am (8 years later), and in the same boat as "gdean".
I joined this Forum about 3 days ago, and posted this below.....

_"From my limited knowledge of electronics, I found out that this unit has a 12V 7MA (?) Battery.
I found a charger in the general vicinity of the spotlight, that fits the AC charging port.

The info on the AC charger says:
KTEC AC Adaptor
Class 2 Transformer
Model KA12A120055034U
Input: 120v AC 60hz 95mA
Output 12v AC 550mA"


gdean said:



I have had a Cylops Thor 15 million CP for a while now. But I have managed to loose the the AC charger. I was wondering if anybody out there could tell me what the specs are off of theirs? I know the one it comes with is a 110v input and 12v out put but I don't know anything about the mA ratings.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Click to expand...

_


gdean said:


> I don't know much about power and electricity and I don't want to fry the battery.
> 
> Also I have lossed the manual and I don't remember if you are supposed to be able to charge it with the DC adapter it comes with or not.
> 
> ...


----------

